# Recu ce matin, déjà en panne le PB



## corbuu (21 Juin 2004)

J'ai recu ce matin mon PB 15" 1,5Ghz 128 VRAM et 5400 Trs

Il est magnifique mais est déjà en panne.
Déjà je le pose, il était bancal. J'ai forcé un peu pour le redresser, tout est maintenant dans l'ordre (vive l'alu)

Je parametre l'ordi comme pour tout ordi neuf, j'arrive sur le bureau, j'installe Office X, tout marche bien. Je me connecte à ma borne Airport, je lance toute les majs, je redemarre et là...   IMPOSSIBLE DE REDEMARRER !!!

Il s'allume bien et arrive jusqu'au moment de la pomme sur fond gris (au debut) et là je vois le petit rond qui tourne...et qui tourne... ceci pendant une eternité. Il ne s'arrete pas.

J'ai forcer à eteindre en laissant le bouton d'allumage appuyé, mais redemarre et bloque toujours pareil ensuite.

J'ai enlevé la batterie puis j'ai remis, idem
J'ai essayé en autonomie, idem

Je trouve pas le petit bouton de réinisialisation que j'avais avant sur mon ti. Ou est Il ????

Alors, qui peut m'aider avant que je ne le renvoye à l'APPLE STORE ?
Pensez vous qu'un formatage serait bon ???


----------



## Mulder (21 Juin 2004)

Est-ce que tu as essayé de le redémarrer sur un disque optique de restauration ?


----------



## corbuu (21 Juin 2004)

c'est à dire ? Le disque d'install ?
Mais cela va me forcer à formater alors ?


----------



## corbuu (21 Juin 2004)

bon ca sent mauvais là.

j'ai lancé un formatage... on verra bien


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Déjà je le pose, il était bancal. J'ai forcé un peu pour le redresser, tout est maintenant dans l'ordre (vive l'alu)


OUtch!  Retour chez le vendeur pour échange standart!

Parce que certe l'alu est maléable... mais l'intérieur du POwerbook, l'est beaucoup moins. Il est à craindre que soudures, connnections, voire certains composants aient soufferts de ce traitement (soit la déformation initiale, soit celle, inverse, que tu as appliqué, soit les 2)


----------



## macminou (21 Juin 2004)

Salut,

Demarre sur le cd et avant de formater,va dans l'utilitaire de disque de l'installateur,et fait une verification des autoisations et une reparation du disque.Car si c'est le disque qui a un coups dans le nez,ca sert a rien de formater et reinstaller....

je pense que c'est certainement du à une mauvaise integration des MAJ que tu as faite,il y a d'autres cas comme toi sur le forum.

Bonne chance.

As tu un diskwarrior,un techtool pro ou autre,c'est ce qui serait le plus efficace en cas de probleme disque si ca réitere.


----------



## Amophis (21 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> OUtch! Retour chez le vendeur pour échange standart!
> 
> Parce que certe l'alu est maléable... mais l'intérieur du POwerbook, l'est beaucoup moins. Il est à craindre que soudures, connnections, voire certains composants aient soufferts de ce traitement (soit la déformation initiale, soit celle, inverse, que tu as appliqué, soit les 2)


 
Je ne pense pas (j'espère pas) qu'il ait déformé la coque au point de tout casser à l'intérieur. Je pense qu'une petite résinstal pourrait régler ça.

PS: as-tu le clavier qui gondole ou qui se décolle???


----------



## corbuu (21 Juin 2004)

bon apres maintes et maintes manips... il a booté sur le CD. Ouff

J'ai lancé le formatage de suite, et là je vous ecrit depuis mon nouveau PB. J'ai redémarré 3 fois, ca marche aparemment.

Je n'ose plus installer le Pack Office de peur de refaire le meme probleme.
Les Maj, je les ait toutes cochées, et j'ai tout lancé. Ou pourrait etre la mauvaise manip ?

MErci de vos conseils


----------



## corbuu (21 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> OUtch!  Retour chez le vendeur pour échange standart!
> 
> Parce que certe l'alu est maléable... mais l'intérieur du POwerbook, l'est beaucoup moins. Il est à craindre que soudures, connnections, voire certains composants aient soufferts de ce traitement (soit la déformation initiale, soit celle, inverse, que tu as appliqué, soit les 2)



j'avais déjà vu des problemes semblables sur MacGé... alors j'ai tordu le PB durant 30 secondes et hop, il s'est remis à plat.
Le clavier n'est pas décollé, tout est sinon en parfait état. Rien à dire sur la qualité du materiel.


----------



## Mulder (21 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ose plus installer le Pack Office de peur de refaire le meme probleme.


Sage résolution*!


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2004)

Vous croyez qu'il faut garder un mac voilé par les temps qui court (oups pardon...    :rose: )

Nan mais sérieusement, ça craint nan ? En même temps, tu as 1 an de garantie pour voir si il y a un problème ou pas... peut-être a-t-il été fragilisé  :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2004)

Après install des mises à jour, lance utlitaire disque, SOS, Réparer les autorisations.


----------



## corbuu (21 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Après install des mises à jour, lance utlitaire disque, SOS, Réparer les autorisations.



je vais tester ca alors... en croisant les doigts.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juin 2004)

Sinon SAV


----------



## corbuu (21 Juin 2004)

super,
tout marche parfaitement maintenant, il redemarre bien.

C'est une machine de course, bien plus rapide que mon ti 1ghz SD ! 
PAr contre, bonjour la chaleur sur les mains. C'est assez désagreable, je n'ose meme pas imaginer en pleine canicule...


----------



## Onra (22 Juin 2004)

Vu les commentaires que l'on peut toujours lire sur les PowerBook, assez justifié à mon sens même si pour ma part je trouve cette chaleur acceptable, je pense que l'on est pas près de voir des G5 dans les portables.

En effet, quand on lit tous les commentaires sur la chaleur des PBs avec des processeurs qui consomment une vingtaine de watts, alors que les G5 les moins gourmand en font le double, il est évident qu'il y a de gros progrès à faire pour intégrer le processeur le puissant du marché.

J'espère qu'IBM travaille dure sur ce pbm. Et pour finir, quand je vois le bloc de refroidissement du nouveau bi-2.5GHz... ce n'est pas très rassurant non plus.

Désolé pour cette légère digression sur le sujet


----------



## powerbook867 (23 Juin 2004)

On t'excuse pour la digression....


----------



## corbuu (23 Juin 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Vu les commentaires que l'on peut toujours lire sur les PowerBook, assez justifié à mon sens même si pour ma part je trouve cette chaleur acceptable, je pense que l'on est pas près de voir des G5 dans les portables.
> 
> En effet, quand on lit tous les commentaires sur la chaleur des PBs avec des processeurs qui consomment une vingtaine de watts, alors que les G5 les moins gourmand en font le double, il est évident qu'il y a de gros progrès à faire pour intégrer le processeur le puissant du marché.
> 
> ...



un bon point par contre, les VENTILOS.
Ils se mettent en marche tous les 36 du mois, ceci juste 1 minutes et hop c'est reparti pour une heure de tranquilitée. 
Leur bruit est completement différent des PB Ti, c'est une bruit grave et très silencieux. Un bon point donc.

Non vraiment la seule chose à reprocher est la chaleur, mais comme vous l'avez fait remarquer, ça n'est pas trop génant.

Ah oui... les fils sur le côté, ça c'est pas super à par rapport au Ti, mais bon...


----------



## ficelle (23 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> un bon point par contre, les VENTILOS.
> Ils se mettent en marche tous les 36 du mois, ceci juste 1 minutes et hop c'est reparti pour une heure de tranquilitée.
> Leur bruit est completement différent des PB Ti, c'est une bruit grave et très silencieux. Un bon point donc.



c'etait pas dur de faire mieux qu'un ti pour le bruit des ventilateurs.
sur le miens, même l'economiseur d'ecran suffit à le mettre en route 



			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui... les fils sur le côté, ça c'est pas super à par rapport au Ti, mais bon...



l'avantage, c'est que tu n'as pas besoin d'un pied de biche pour debrancher le cable ethernet


----------



## powerbook867 (24 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas dur de faire mieux qu'un ti pour le bruit des ventilateurs.
> sur le miens, même l'economiseur d'ecran suffit à le mettre en route
> 
> 
> ...



L'inconvénient c'est tous ces fils sur le côté et en plus c'est moche....


----------



## je@nnot (24 Juin 2004)

Tiens j'ai eu les mêmes symptomes sur mon ibook.

Par contre j'ai fini par lancé l' Apple Hardware Test et c'était le DD qui été mort malgrès avoir réussi à reinstaller , formater , et fait les MAJ.

Peut etre suis-je trop méfiant mais vu que personne ne t'a dis le faire je te conseil d'essayer l'apple hardware test: C'acoute pas trop de temps et ça peut te rassurer.

Au fait mon ibook est parti au SAV et je me sent plutot seul en ce moment


----------

